# Just My Luck



## Lou Currier (Nov 9, 2018)

Well ladies and gents...I’m out of commission for awhile Currently holed up at the Brandon Hospital. Been here since yesterday, had surgery today and will be here until at least the weekend. My body rejected the spinal cord stimulator implant and developed an infection. They removed the device and cleaned everything out now I have some drain tubes and being treated with IV antibiotics to try and control the infection. At least I can still type and give @Tony and @ripjack13 a hard time.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 14


----------



## Ray D (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the implant. Hopefully your hospital stay will be short. 
Take care. Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 9, 2018)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2018)

That sucks Lou, hope your stay is as short as me! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn, Lou, sorry to here this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear this news lou. Wishing you all the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn dude....
Not everyone can have bionic parts like me. I'm working on going fully robotic by the time I'm 60. Lol

How long ya in for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 9, 2018)

Dang Lou. Hate to hear. Wishing you the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 9, 2018)

Bummer. Good luck going forward.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 9, 2018)

Yuck Lou, It would seem you can't live with this implant, but how well can you live without it? Sure hope you get over the infection soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 10, 2018)

Yikes, glad to hear your in good spirits. Hopefully the IV antibiotics get the job done quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 10, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Damn dude....
> Not everyone can have bionic parts like me. I'm working on going fully robotic by the time I'm 60. Lol
> 
> How long ya in for?



Don’t know for sure at this point.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Well hurry up and get better! I was coming to see you end of the week, and you went and messed that all up! (_Gotta run down around Lakeland somewhere and look at a few bees we're sposed to be buying!_) 

In all seriousness, that's nothing to play around with, stay as long as they'll keep you. MIL developed meningitis from an injection in a disc, wife was scared we were going to lose her. Take care yourself, I'll drive back down there some other time.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 12, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery sir. Being sick sucks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2018)

Best wishes, Lou -- hope this is under control and you are back in action soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well hurry up and get better! I was coming to see you end of the week, and you went and messed that all up! (_Gotta run down around Lakeland somewhere and look at a few bees we're sposed to be buying!_)
> 
> In all seriousness, that's nothing to play around with, stay as long as they'll keep you. MIL developed meningitis from an injection in a disc, wife was scared we were going to lose her. Take care yourself, I'll drive back down there some other time.



Bummer! Well they found out what strain the bug was and are now attacking it aggressively. I am hoping to get discharged today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'll give you a shout when I get down there, not sure when it'll be yet Lou. If I got time, and you're up to it, I'll maybe swing by and harass you for a few minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2018)

how about now?


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey all...I finally got out of the hospital jail and am back in the comfort of my home, much to the pleasure of the fur balls  Have a PIC line for a couple weeks so will be taking it easy while trying to kills this bug that attacked me. 

Have a turning itch!....must resist, must resist

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 14, 2018)

Glad you're out of there, Lou. There are lots of sick people in hospitals, don't want to be catching anything worse than you went in with.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2018)

Glad to hear you're home Lou! Take it easy and do what you're told for awhile now.


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 14, 2018)

Tony said:


> Glad to hear you're home Lou! Take it easy and do what you're told for awhile now.





I was never good at following directions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

